# The Furry Family Update Thread



## jcdeboever

1. Baby Girl





2. Webster


----------



## Derrel

These are pleasing B&W conversions.


----------



## jcdeboever

Classic Chrome film simulation

1.


 

2.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> These are pleasing B&W conversions.


Thanks bud!


----------



## Gary A.

Webster is smiling in his first image. These are nice.


----------



## smoke665

All good, but the first one of the color set is my favorite. The expression of a deep thinking canine.


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks @Gary A. and @smoke665


----------



## limr

I love all of these. They go beyond "pet portrait" and really bring out a feeling, a sense of personality and mood.

And it's not just because they're so damn cute and that Webster has a Michigan collar


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> I love all of these. They go beyond "pet portrait" and really bring out a feeling, a sense of personality and mood.
> 
> And it's not just because they're so damn cute and that Webster has a Michigan collar


Thanks, that means a lot coming from you!


----------



## jcdeboever

Tired boy


----------



## Gary A.

OMG ... you shot Webster.


----------



## Demidog

I really like the color photos, especially the first one. Dog photos are great because you can read their expressions as if they were people. Great shots and beautiful pets.


----------



## jcdeboever

Let me in, I'm cold and I may have eaten brown snow....


----------



## pixmedic

Gary A. said:


> OMG ... you shot Webster.


But he did not shoot the deputy


----------



## jcdeboever

Demidog said:


> I really like the color photos, especially the first one. Dog photos are great because you can read their expressions as if they were people. Great shots and beautiful pets.


Thanks


----------



## Derrel

jcdeboever said:


> Classic Chrome film simulation
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 136398
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 136399




I really love this Classic Chrome film simulation! It looks great on these subtle colors. It seems that Fuji has leveraged their considerable film making experience in their cameras. I've owned three Fuji d-slr's in the past,and two of the three were miles ahead of competitor models during their reign. The S1 Pro and S2 Pro were fantastic in their color rendering, the S5 Pro was somewhat less so. A lot of our son's childhood was also captured on a pair of Fuji bridge models that his mother shot stills and videos with. Color was always first-rate from those as well.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Chrome film simulation
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 136398
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 136399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this Classic Chrome film simulation! It looks great on these subtle colors. It seems that Fuji has leveraged their considerable film making experience in their cameras. I've owned threee Fuji d-slr's in the past,and two of the three were miles ahead of competitor models during their reign.
Click to expand...

Yes sir. I absolutely love this camera. It really works the way I think about taking an image. I mean, it fits me like a glove. I was always fumbling with the DSLR, this lets me keep my eye to the viewer. It may sound stupid but I get into a mini zone when in the view finder.


----------



## jcdeboever

cell phone


----------



## jcdeboever

Cell phone


----------



## Gary A.

These have me smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Webster picking up a scent.


----------



## pixmedic

sniffies!


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 136792


Either put that thing away right now Buster, or someone's going to find half a mouse under their pillow!


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136792
> 
> 
> 
> Either put that thing away right now Buster, or someone's going to find half a mouse under their pillow!
Click to expand...


Probably a head from a sandhill crane, fox, or gopher. He's pretty smart though, he takes off after a deer and figures it out pretty quick he ain't catching it. or he is lazy... Biggest baby but very protective of mama


----------



## jcdeboever

Playing around with the in camera (XT2) raw converter. These have a film look no doubt. Just goofing around. Chrome, Pushed, increase shadow, white balance more towards orange side, sharper, bumped contrast. crop. Won't be doing much of that but it was kind of cool to see what you could do in the camera.  23mm f2, poorer than poor light conditions.

1. BabyGirl.... leave me alone, I'm trying to sleep




2. Webster Winking for a biscuit.


----------



## limr

I  the furry family and this thread.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> I  the furry family and this thread.



Thank you, that makes it worth it! The catsnake thread was obviously the inspiration. I think my XT2 has video, so I may try to sneak one in there someday, maybe Webster running around the ottoman like a psycho path.


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  the furry family and this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that makes it worth it! The catsnake thread was obviously the inspiration. I think my XT2 has video, so I may try to sneak one in there someday, maybe Webster running around the ottoman like a psycho path.
Click to expand...



yea, i really upped the ante with the ferret videos. 
also because i had to prove they were actually alive and not taxidermied


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  the furry family and this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that makes it worth it! The catsnake thread was obviously the inspiration. I think my XT2 has video, so I may try to sneak one in there someday, maybe Webster running around the ottoman like a psycho path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i really upped the ante with the ferret videos.
> also because i had to prove they were actually alive and not taxidermied
Click to expand...


Those were hilarious. They are so funny, I didn't realize they are playful animals... Now I want some.


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  the furry family and this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that makes it worth it! The catsnake thread was obviously the inspiration. I think my XT2 has video, so I may try to sneak one in there someday, maybe Webster running around the ottoman like a psycho path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i really upped the ante with the ferret videos.
> also because i had to prove they were actually alive and not taxidermied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those were hilarious. They are so funny, I didn't realize they are playful animals... Now I want some.
Click to expand...


be careful...they are addicting. like potato chips. cant get just one. or two.


----------



## jcdeboever

1. Please rub me, please.... you know I love the head rubs... please.....





2. Geez, what does a girl gotta do to get a head rub around here. You big ape tease!


----------



## pixmedic

that bottom cat pic looks like shes the head of the mafia telling someone they owe her a favor


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> 1. Please rub me, please.... you know I love the head rubs... please.....
> View attachment 137051
> 
> 2. Geez, what does a girl gotta do to get a head rub around here. You big ape tease!
> View attachment 137052



Awww, hi Baby Girl!!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Please rub me, please.... you know I love the head rubs... please.....
> View attachment 137051
> 
> 2. Geez, what does a girl gotta do to get a head rub around here. You big ape tease!
> View attachment 137052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, hi Baby Girl!!
Click to expand...

I wuv her so much.... She's my baby girl


----------



## DarkShadow

Nice set.the second one in B&W reminds me of a commercial I seen On TV doggy dentures.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Please rub me, please.... you know I love the head rubs... please.....
> View attachment 137051
> 
> 2. Geez, what does a girl gotta do to get a head rub around here. You big ape tease!
> View attachment 137052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, hi Baby Girl!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wuv her so much.... She's my baby girl
Click to expand...


She's sooooooo purdy!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Please rub me, please.... you know I love the head rubs... please.....
> View attachment 137051
> 
> 2. Geez, what does a girl gotta do to get a head rub around here. You big ape tease!
> View attachment 137052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, hi Baby Girl!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wuv her so much.... She's my baby girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's sooooooo purdy!
Click to expand...

Yes she is. We got her in pretty bad shape from an animal shelter in Chicago as a kitten. She was pretty mauled, skin and bones, hanging on for dear life. We were looking around and something touched me on the butt, it was her. She reached through the cage to let me know she was the one. My wife wasn't sure because she looked darn near dead. We took her home right then, she's 13 or 14. Never been to the vet other than getting fixed.


----------



## limr

Cats definitely choose us, not the other way around


----------



## jcdeboever

Webster is a little camera shy, he isn't real sure about it.


----------



## jcdeboever

I love you Daddy... my life is so wonderful, you made it a little easier for me... rub my head please. Hey Dad, tell @limr I love her too, she may not need it but she would like to hear it.


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Webster is a little camera shy, he isn't real sure about it.
> 
> View attachment 137177


Omg! Doggums!


----------



## jcdeboever

I am not my dads easiest subject to shoot because his head rubs drive me insane. So when he gets near me, I am thinking... yay.... insanity! I could care less if I am super sharp, screw the sharp, more the head rub!


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> I love you Daddy... my life is so wonderful, you made it a little easier for me... rub my head please. Hey Dad, tell @limr I love her too, she may not need it but she would like to hear it.
> 
> View attachment 137607



Awww, I loves ya too, Baby Girl!


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> I am not my dads easiest subject to shoot because his head rubs drive me insane. So when he gets near me, I am thinking... yay.... insanity! I could care less if I am super sharp, screw the sharp, more the head rub!
> 
> View attachment 137623



Her eyes are so beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever

This Instax SP2 is a fun little printer. Printing is right from my XT2.


----------



## jcdeboever

Daddy, give me a little bite please.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... he's not moving ...


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 138061
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



"The hell? Put that camera away! I WILL CUT YOU!"


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138061
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The hell? Put that camera away! I WILL CUT YOU!"
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## jcdeboever

Expired tmax 400 pentax k1000 50mm 1.7. Hand held pentax flash with sync cord. 1/60s @ f/2.8




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138061
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The hell? Put that camera away! I WILL CUT YOU!"
Click to expand...

She's pissed at me for being gone all week. No head rubs for 4 days


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138061
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The hell? Put that camera away! I WILL CUT YOU!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's pissed at me for being gone all week. No head rubs for 4 days
Click to expand...


Oh no!  She'll get over it and then you'll get head rubs again. They're brats but they can't stay mad at their hoomins too long.


----------



## jcdeboever

VID_20170415_115805810.mp4

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## otherprof

jcdeboever said:


> Classic Chrome film simulation
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 136398
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 136399


I love the third shot. That could define "pensive".  Your quote reminds me of one from the late, great Benny Hill. "This is my bodyguard, Otto. He doesn't know the meaning of the word "fear." There's a lot of words he doesn't know the meaning of."


----------



## jcdeboever

It's been a while. Took Webster for a walk on the golf course. He is really starting to listen to me now. 

1.




2.


 

3.


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby Girl in her favorite spot, my computer chair....





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron

"You do NOT want to sit down.  Got it?  You do NOT want to sit down!"


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138061
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The hell? Put that camera away! I WILL CUT YOU!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's pissed at me for being gone all week. No head rubs for 4 days
Click to expand...

Does she give you the head rubs or the other way around?


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138061
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The hell? Put that camera away! I WILL CUT YOU!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's pissed at me for being gone all week. No head rubs for 4 days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does she give you the head rubs or the other way around?
Click to expand...

She gets them


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

New additions to the family (daughter in law), brother and sister. Australian Shepherds.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.








Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

OMG puppies!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> OMG puppies!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Oh my, they're bad too....


----------



## Gary A.

Puppies!


----------



## terri

Oh, the ferocity in #4!        Scary puppy!  

Cute as can be.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

My mother's fat cat. I used my cell phone flashlight. XP2, 23mm. Took mom out to dinner for mothers day. 






Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 139783
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


That is wonderful.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139783
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful.
Click to expand...

I seen the light, had a camera...lucky. thanks.

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Webby likes pork skins


----------



## jcdeboever

Webster jonesing for another pork skin


----------



## pixmedic

Doggie nosie!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Golden hour puppy


----------



## jcdeboever

1.



 

2.


 

3. Webster getting his face humped


 

4.


 

5.


----------



## jcdeboever

Might have to add Calvin to the family. Been hanging out and darn near let's me pet him


 

Woke Webster  Up by saying yummy


----------



## jcdeboever

Had the young in over this morning at the tail end of golden hour, XT2 100-400.


----------



## jcdeboever

In-law dog, Mojo. Grumpy dog but he is family.


----------



## tirediron

Can't be all that grumpy, he's smiling!


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby girl saying good morning with a pretty girl floor roll act...



 

2. Webster waiting on me to come up from man cave....


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby Girl just loves attention. She rarely comes upstairs, she hates Webster and pretty much stays down in the man cave. She comes up occasionally, and Webster is kind of afraid of her or just ignores her, or wants her to play with him. He is mostly afraid because she mauled the crap out of him when he was a pup. She drew blood, she locked on to his snout. She really is a sweet cat, just doesn't  like that she is not the master of the 3000k square footage. Webster has never, ever, been down in the man cave. He is a momma's boy for sho. I belong to Baby Girl, she never has liked the wife. I rescued her from the downtown Chicago shelter, she was really skinny and abused. I literally had to bottle feed her. She stuck out her paw and jabbed my butt cheek when I walked by her in the cage, my initial thought was that cat looks like vet bills. Got her fixed and hasn't been back in 13 years. I told the wife, this is the one. This one or none. She didn't you want her because she was so sick looking. Now look at the girl!


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Baby Girl just loves attention. She rarely comes upstairs, she hates Webster and pretty much stays down in the man cave. She comes up occasionally, and Webster is kind of afraid of her or just ignores her, or wants her to play with him. He is mostly afraid because she mauled the crap out of him when he was a pup. She drew blood, she locked on to his snout. She really is a sweet cat, just doesn't  like that she is not the master of the 3000k square footage. Webster has never, ever, been down in the man cave. He is a momma's boy for sho. I belong to Baby Girl, she never has liked the wife. I rescued her from the downtown Chicago shelter, she was really skinny and abused. I literally had to bottle feed her. She stuck out her paw and jabbed my butt cheek when I walked by her in the cage, my initial thought was that cat looks like vet bills. Got her fixed and hasn't been back in 13 years. I told the wife, this is the one. This one or none. She didn't you want her because she was so sick looking. Now look at the girl!
> 
> View attachment 143957
> 
> View attachment 143958


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Girl just loves attention. She rarely comes upstairs, she hates Webster and pretty much stays down in the man cave. She comes up occasionally, and Webster is kind of afraid of her or just ignores her, or wants her to play with him. He is mostly afraid because she mauled the crap out of him when he was a pup. She drew blood, she locked on to his snout. She really is a sweet cat, just doesn't  like that she is not the master of the 3000k square footage. Webster has never, ever, been down in the man cave. He is a momma's boy for sho. I belong to Baby Girl, she never has liked the wife. I rescued her from the downtown Chicago shelter, she was really skinny and abused. I literally had to bottle feed her. She stuck out her paw and jabbed my butt cheek when I walked by her in the cage, my initial thought was that cat looks like vet bills. Got her fixed and hasn't been back in 13 years. I told the wife, this is the one. This one or none. She didn't you want her because she was so sick looking. Now look at the girl!
> 
> View attachment 143957
> 
> View attachment 143958
Click to expand...

Did you ever try that Fromm cat food? Baby Girl rarely throws up any more. She seems to like the food and doesn't eat as much. She doesn't touch the flowers anymore either. So I guess what they say is true, cats eat plants because their diet lacks natural food.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Girl just loves attention. She rarely comes upstairs, she hates Webster and pretty much stays down in the man cave. She comes up occasionally, and Webster is kind of afraid of her or just ignores her, or wants her to play with him. He is mostly afraid because she mauled the crap out of him when he was a pup. She drew blood, she locked on to his snout. She really is a sweet cat, just doesn't  like that she is not the master of the 3000k square footage. Webster has never, ever, been down in the man cave. He is a momma's boy for sho. I belong to Baby Girl, she never has liked the wife. I rescued her from the downtown Chicago shelter, she was really skinny and abused. I literally had to bottle feed her. She stuck out her paw and jabbed my butt cheek when I walked by her in the cage, my initial thought was that cat looks like vet bills. Got her fixed and hasn't been back in 13 years. I told the wife, this is the one. This one or none. She didn't you want her because she was so sick looking. Now look at the girl!
> 
> View attachment 143957
> 
> View attachment 143958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever try that Fromm cat food? Baby Girl rarely throws up any more. She seems to like the food and doesn't eat as much. She doesn't touch the flowers anymore either. So I guess what they say is true, cats eat plants because their diet lacks natural food.
Click to expand...


I haven't yet. Gotta see if I'm going to get a raise first


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Girl just loves attention. She rarely comes upstairs, she hates Webster and pretty much stays down in the man cave. She comes up occasionally, and Webster is kind of afraid of her or just ignores her, or wants her to play with him. He is mostly afraid because she mauled the crap out of him when he was a pup. She drew blood, she locked on to his snout. She really is a sweet cat, just doesn't  like that she is not the master of the 3000k square footage. Webster has never, ever, been down in the man cave. He is a momma's boy for sho. I belong to Baby Girl, she never has liked the wife. I rescued her from the downtown Chicago shelter, she was really skinny and abused. I literally had to bottle feed her. She stuck out her paw and jabbed my butt cheek when I walked by her in the cage, my initial thought was that cat looks like vet bills. Got her fixed and hasn't been back in 13 years. I told the wife, this is the one. This one or none. She didn't you want her because she was so sick looking. Now look at the girl!
> 
> View attachment 143957
> 
> View attachment 143958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever try that Fromm cat food? Baby Girl rarely throws up any more. She seems to like the food and doesn't eat as much. She doesn't touch the flowers anymore either. So I guess what they say is true, cats eat plants because their diet lacks natural food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't yet. Gotta see if I'm going to get a raise first
Click to expand...

Lol... Seriously,  I go through way less food now, I think it is actually cheaper. The fancy feast or Purina cat food went way faster. Maybe those cheaper ones are like crack for cats, I don't know... She doesn't act hungry either. She used to beg for people food.


----------



## jcdeboever

Webster got a bone from the slaulter. He was into it for sho


----------



## jcdeboever

I didn't fart, you did....


----------



## jcdeboever

I want to play with Maggie A. (@Gary A.). "I'm the worlds most interesting dog"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Great photos JC


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great photos JC


Thanks bud[emoji4]


----------



## Gary A.

iPhone

Maggie and I usually meet Max, and his human Mike, at the park for a morning walk ... well ... we walk, the dogs play.  Then we retire to my house, as I live close to the park, for coffee and more dog wrestling.

Maggie is the shaggy raggamuffin looking dog and Max, the Golden Retriever, is Maggie's BFF (best furry friend).  Maggie requires a daily brushing in order to comb out all the crud and dog saliva she collects from wrestling Max.


----------



## jcdeboever

Testing out the new Fujifilm 80mm macro

1. Webster. Custom Chrome Simulation. 1/250s @ f/2.8. ISO 1600




2. Baby Girl. Custom Chrome Simulation. 1/85s @f/2.8, ISO2500




3. Profile Webster. Custom Chrome Simulation. 1/200s @f/2.8, ISO 1600


----------



## tirediron

Apparently that new lens comes with the "Annoyed" filter!


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby Girl still not impressed, even when I put the flash on top of the camera and bounced it. Geez, what does a guy have to do to impress Baby Girl? I even removed her eye boogers in post...


----------



## Gary A.

Miss Maggie got groomed:



 
Before



 
After



 
After




Before


----------



## jcdeboever

Cell phone close up


----------



## ceemac

Aw, the "where's my cookie" face.


----------



## jcdeboever

ceemac said:


> Aw, the "where's my cookie" face.



Lol, he just got done pulling some deli lunch meat (Boarshead roastbeef about 1/2 lbs.) off the kitchen counter, so he was in trouble. The wife left it just close enough to the edge. That's his, "you have to still love me because I'm cute look".


----------



## ceemac

Haha. I've got a yellow pest as well. Sometimes the messages need to be taken in context.


----------



## SquarePeg

My most devoted fan:


----------



## ceemac

This is Sara. She used to be my dog. Now she's my wife's dog (except in the middle of winter when she needs to go out to pee ).  

 
At first it was " OK you can get a dog, but IT sleeps on the floor in the laundry room. " Now it's " I think Sara needs a friend. We can always get a king size bed. "


----------



## jcdeboever

ceemac said:


> This is Sara. She used to be my dog. Now she's my wife's dog (except in the middle of winter when she needs to go out to pee ).  View attachment 152165
> At first it was " OK you can get a dog, but IT sleeps on the floor in the laundry room. " Now it's " I think Sara needs a friend. We can always get a king size bed. "


She's gorgeous, Webster would love her


----------



## tirediron

SquarePeg said:


> My most devoted *annoyed* fan:


Fixed


----------



## SquarePeg

@tirediron   That is NOT his annoyed face.  That is his I’m cute where’s my cookie? face.


----------



## ceemac

Thanks jc. We solved the kitchen counter-surfing problem. We put down vinyl plank flooring. She won't go in any more unless it's roast beef.


----------



## ceemac

SquarePeg said:


> That is NOT his annoyed face. That is his I’m cute where’s my cookie? face.


Gotta agree with tirediron. We used to have a papillon. That's the "OK, one more picture, but don't the forum" face.


----------



## tirediron

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> My most devoted *annoyed* fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
Click to expand...

He's annoyed you haven't given him a cookie because he's cute?


----------



## jcdeboever

1.



 

2.


----------



## Fujidave

Mobile shot of Susie chilling out..lol


----------



## ceemac

jcdeboever said:


> 2.



Who's this little cutie?


----------



## jcdeboever

ceemac said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's this little cutie?
Click to expand...

my father in laws Lab /Newfoundland . He is kinda grumpy but he likes me so I'm good with him. He is pretty particular to who he likes, I happen to be one of the few.


----------

